# Age



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Thank you for providing a really useful and interesting messageboard.
I've just read a previous query (sperm quality) that sperm quality is effected by age. My partner is in his early 50's and his sperm test was good, but would this have picked up on any age related problems?
Also, is there any other test apart from the FSH test for women that could detect egg quality. I'm really confused about when eggs start deteriorating, some say it's 35 or is it 38? Loads of my friends have had babies in their late 30's so I'm unsure? and is there a genetic link if your mother, grandmother etc have been able to have children in their late 30s/40s?
Also, do people tend to have a shorter conception time if they have had a child previously?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

Thanks for you words of support, I enjoy helping everyone on fertility friends!

As long as your partners sperm assessment is OK in terms of count, motility and normal forms he should be OK.

There is even some debate about the usefulness of FSH as an egg quality indicator. As far as the age of egg detoriation I am afraid that this another one which is different for each individual in the same way that some women have either very early or very late menopause. It is therefore very misleading to put any specific age on this as each one of us is different.

Conceiving for a second time, assuming the first time was not an assisted conception, is usually easier. In cases of assisted conception it really depends on the nature of the infertility for example pregnancy often reduces or eliminates endometriosis so if that was the cause of infertility then subsequent prenancies might be easier.

Hope this helps,

Peter



louiselud said:


> Thank you for providing a really useful and interesting messageboard.
> I've just read a previous query (sperm quality) that sperm quality is effected by age. My partner is in his early 50's and his sperm test was good, but would this have picked up on any age related problems?
> Also, is there any other test apart from the FSH test for women that could detect egg quality. I'm really confused about when eggs start deteriorating, some say it's 35 or is it 38? Loads of my friends have had babies in their late 30's so I'm unsure? and is there a genetic link if your mother, grandmother etc have been able to have children in their late 30s/40s?
> Also, do people tend to have a shorter conception time if they have had a child previously?


----------

